# Awesome triceps exercises for building muscle?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright guys, I've been training for a little while now and I've recently started noticing my triceps not getting a good workout to what they use too. I've changed a number of things around but I need some more consistent exercise to build size of my triceps..

Currently using a lot of machine cables single pull downs, dual pull downs, over head pulls etc.. Although would using dumb-bells, bars and a smith machine with a close grip be much better..

Thanks


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

bars are awkward as **** to train tri's imo, use a dumbell lay on a bench put the weights over your head and extend your arms


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Skull crusher super set and dips. Highly rec dips


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

cgbp dip skullcrushers??


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

dips,skull crushers superset with close grip press and heavy french press.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kick backs,get those in your routine,they get the mass on.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers for the replies lads,

I've found using a bar slightly frustrating tbh, I'll also add more dips into my workout although should I have my elbows tucked in close to my side or have them bent out when moving up and down on a dip?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dips are my ultimate favourite, specially weighted.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

CGEZBBP

Skull crusher

Long head tricep exetension

Dips/ dips machine


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

OHP and dips. OHP, not push press, it uses triceps heavily and will make them pop out man


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

energize17 said:


> CGEZBBB
> 
> Skull crusher
> 
> ...


Whats CGECBB?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Cgbp, dips, skulls - big triceps


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Dips, french press and kickbacks all the way. Kickbacks really help to get that thick, meaty look :thumb:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wings said:


> Whats CGECBB?


CGEZBBP

Close

Grip

E-Z

Bar

Bench

Press


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

my routine involves:

close grip benchpress

skull crushers

behind the head dumbell extensions

superset rope flicks and cable bar pulldowns

dumbell flicks to finish


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

kickbacks and dips/weighted will deffo hit those triceps alot better than cable exercises


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

sheppyk said:


> dumbell flicks to finish


dumbbell flicks? what are these? kickbacks?


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ They work like a charm ^^


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

A dipping belt will be the best investment you ever make in BB.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

You need to work all three heads of the tricep, this can be conducted by doing three different exercises as no single excercise will work all three heads of the tricep.

1 - Skull crushers; This will work the rear of the tricep making it seems 'bigger'

2 - Close grip push downs; The will work the outer part of the tricep increasing 'definition' to the muscle

3 - Close grip push downs reverse grip; The will work the smallest head of the tricep (forgive me I have forgotten the exact name and can't be bothered to google it) this will give you that 'horse shoe' look with a deep insition between the the secondary and third muscle.

Try doing these in three heavy sets if 6-8 reps and finish with a single high rep low weight set of extensions, use the machine if your gym has one to totally fatigue the muscle and tear it that little bit more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

close grip benchpress a good un size/strength, skull crushers good also but can give some people bit of elbo probs, but warm up and be sensible and dont rush things and you should be ok , dips , board pressing and floor pressing are very good, used for helping you smash thro bench press sticking points but they build huge tricep size and strength


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> dumbbell flicks? what are these? kickbacks?


Yeah i just tend to call things random names


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll be cracking on with some of these within a week!

From my past tricep workouts I've been using machine cables quite a bit and have gained a decent amount of overall size on my triceps. But are cables looked upon as often being more for definition exercises rather than gaining large amounts of size? If so this must be why I'm seeking for better exercises as I've not been getting the benefits from my tricep workouts for a little while now.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

DanMac said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll be cracking on with some of these within a week!
> 
> From my past tricep workouts I've been using machine cables quite a bit and have gained a decent amount of overall size on my triceps. But are cables looked upon as often being more for definition exercises rather than gaining large amounts of size?


i do cable pulldowns and they've helped me add a fair amount of size to my triceps  but i always go heavy for moderate reps


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> i do cable pulldowns and they've helped me add a fair amount of size to my triceps  but i always go heavy for moderate reps


Same here mate, I don't think I'll cut these out of my workout and also straight bar pulldown has worked well for me..


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

DanMac said:


> Same here mate, I don't think I'll cut these out of my workout and also straight bar pulldown has worked well for me..


I think my fav tricep exercise tho is weighted dips, absolute killer


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

sheppyk said:


> Yeah i just tend to call things random names


DIPS = wall nut wips CLOSE GRIP BENCH = iner bar pushies SKULL CRUSHERS = head noggins :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> DIPS = wall nut wips CLOSE GRIP BENCH = iner bar pushies SKULL CRUSHERS = head noggins :lol:


Dare i ask what you'd call kickbacks haha xD

EDIT- ZOMG im silver :0 yaayayayayay


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah , of course weighted triceps dips , Incline close grip bar presses , Cable rope push down are great for detail. Im fooking loving my tricep development in the last year can really see that horse-shoe shape starting to become prominent.

Check out the video below and go to 2:15 it demonstrates the Pull over press , single dumbbell over-head tricep extension, and the rope push down. Awesome stuff!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Dare i ask what you'd call kickbacks haha xD


dumbbell flicks as mentioned above :/ And congrats on your silverness haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

close grip bench


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah , of course weighted triceps dips , Incline close grip bar presses , Cable rope push down are great for detail. Im fooking loving my tricep development in the last year can really see that horse-shoe shape starting to become prominent.
> 
> Check out the video below and go to 2:15 it demonstrates the Pull over press , single dumbbell over-head tricep extension, and the rope push down. Awesome stuff!


Thanks for the video, added 2 things to my workout  . Nice one


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In addition to all the standard exercises (CGP, dips, pushdowns and triceps extensions at various angles), the following are two equally good but less frequently performed exercises:

Rolling Triceps Extensions






Floor Presses






Floor presses basically are just the top half of a bench press... the top half of bench press and OH press being almost all triceps anyway, and doing presses from the floor prevents the elbows travelling too low which keeps the load off the pecs and on the triceps.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Floor presses look interesting I'll check them out, cheers.


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

try adding 5 more reps to ur routine, working for me now mate.

i was always looking for number 12 but now going for 15-20 reps and my muscles acke every day. try it for a few weeks and then let me know how ur getting on....


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

piper said:


> try adding 5 more reps to ur routine, working for me now mate.
> 
> i was always looking for number 12 but now going for 15-20 reps and my muscles acke every day. try it for a few weeks and then let me know how ur getting on....


At the beginning I was always training at the 12 rep range, but I then changed it to 8 while increasing the weight and it has been really working for the past 4 months... Adding 5 would be reps of 13 which I found was a definition gainer on me?


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

ye everyone is different but its an option, if ur not getting the gains needed then work harder...

gd luck


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> In addition to all the standard exercises (CGP, dips, pushdowns and triceps extensions at various angles), the following are two equally good but less frequently performed exercises:
> 
> Rolling Triceps Extensions
> 
> ...


I like this one!!! Sort of like a pull over press but with dumbells. I'll try it for sure !!!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

push downs to warm up,

then heavy dips for about 4 to 5 working sets,

then over head exetension with a hammer bar but seated for about 5 working sets,

then skulls for 5 working sets with dumbells,

to finish of back with push downs focusing on negative reps for 3 working sets.


----------



## DannyNUFC (Jan 11, 2012)

Are these floor presses the real deal then?


----------

